# Pétur´s new workshop



## petur26 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pétur´s new workshop UPD. PAGE 3*

here is my new build workshop, still seting up.
Btw i´m fro iceland and not good in english 
Few pic

















































good lights.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Very nice, the floor looks great


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

nice that.
them lights will be a big help


----------



## petur26 (Feb 23, 2010)

yebb, comment!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice space, looks _just_ about big enough, should be able to squeeze around a car lol.

Are you a professional detailer, or just do it as a hobby?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

ant_s said:


> Very nice space, looks _just_ about big enough, should be able to squeeze around a car lol.
> 
> Are you a professional detailer, or just do it as a hobby?


How big are you? The car has to come through the main door so there should be plenty of room to work around the car.

EDIT: Forgot to say nice unit.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ I do wish sometimes sarcasm wouldn't be lost when typing lol.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow! That's simply fantastic - everything is so clean an bright... I wist I could afford such upgrade one day.

Have a lot of great time there mate! :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Great view from the window BTW! :doublesho


----------



## petur26 (Feb 23, 2010)

ant_s said:


> Very nice space, looks _just_ about big enough, should be able to squeeze around a car lol.
> 
> Are you a professional detailer, or just do it as a hobby?


hmm today im have a garage with full of good stuff,detailing stuff,tools...
here is an old threat about my garage
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=156333

And i have this one was my old detailing station and will be for hobby now,come 4 cars in it.









and the new one will be carworkshop with detailing big buisness. fit 4 cars in it

and here is 3 pic of some mission









leather cleaning









and one hour fresh up mission,testing my homemade content


























so professional or not.... btw i´m 18 
and one pic of my luuv,my car


----------



## petur26 (Feb 23, 2010)

so owerall i have 3 garages today


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

You're 18!!!


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

ant_s said:


> You're 18!!!


But it's Iceland, my friend.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok then, so what do i have to do to get there and live? lol


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

ant_s said:


> Ok then, so what do i have to do to get there and live? lol


If I only know...


----------



## petur26 (Feb 23, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> But it's Iceland, my friend.


haha whatever its iceland or some other country


----------



## Geitinn (Jul 17, 2009)

Þetta er að taka á sig mynd. Flott aðstaða hjá þér :thumb:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Geitinn said:


> Þetta er að taka á sig mynd. Flott aðstaða hjá þér :thumb:


Cool language! :thumb:


----------



## Tomas s (Nov 2, 2008)

Mike_T said:


> Cool language! :thumb:


people says the Icelandic language is "old" norwegian. it has to be realy old. cus i dont get a #¤%& thing. hehe.

bloody love youy shop man. !!


----------



## Geitinn (Jul 17, 2009)

Mike_T said:


> Cool language! :thumb:


Thanks. It sometimes gets mistaken for German when spoken
But when written it's pretty unique


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Petur

What an amazing workshop, you are very lucky indeed :thumb:

Looking forward to seeing some more of your detailing.


----------



## petur26 (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice workshop


----------



## Derick-sport (Nov 15, 2010)

that beemer is pure sex!! well done my freind you'v made it


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Það er ekki verið að spara það 

lýtur mjög vel út hjá þér, virðist hafa náð þessum Suzuki nokkuð góðum :thumb:

English translation

Not saving the cash on that 

Looks good, you got that Suzuki to a good shape :thumb:


----------



## petur26 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Stey C (Feb 14, 2011)

:O giant coca cola can!


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

On damn, that's better than my flat! :doublesho


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

that looks really great, pleanty of room inside and all the comforts you need to make it cosy.
Great job..........:thumb:

Kev


----------



## petur26 (Feb 23, 2010)

*new update*

Well took the work car today and fresh it up little bit because he will be painted when the summer draws closer.


























and here is my new package that i have bin wating for 3 mounths, nice stuff


















































































aaand this stuff was in the boxes


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

thats a nice place


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice any updates? You said it's Iceland why does that make a difference?


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

superbad


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Look great....:thumb:


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

beautiful studio man so organised, like the 5 series,


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

That's one sweet workshop you got yourself there fella! :thumb:


----------



## petur26 (Feb 23, 2010)

*today*


----------



## petur26 (Feb 23, 2010)

and a bit fun,


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I was going to ask, is it just your garage or do you have a business there?


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

very nice place...


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

very nice unit


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

I can't believe you're 18 and you've a garage like that! Well done!


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Tool chest next to a sink? my wife would have my balls in a sling if I was to even to put a screwdriver next to her sink:lol:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Great workshop there, would love to visit Iceland!


----------



## Cisteve (Apr 6, 2012)

What happens when the clocks go back an hour?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great buddy!

Damn thats a big can of Coke too!


----------

